# Our One-legged Hoppy Will Be Coming To His New Home!



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings All!

Thought I'd start a fresh thread to let everyone know that Hoppy's foster Mom, Laura and I spoke today as well as made arrangements for her to bring Hoppy to his/her new home!

She was excited to also meet my Canine & Bunny friends along with Coco!

Hoppy will be here soon....hopefully today!

Thanks again guys! Of course, I'll keep you posted!...Just try to stop me!!!LOL


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Wonderful news, please update us and with pics too!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great news! 

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Hello again, fellow birdie friends!

Hoppy's Foster Mom, Laura, called and said they wouldn't make it this weekend  , however, by Mon./Tues. next week! 

I guess I'll then be changing the name of Coco's Castle to 'The CoHop Castle'!
LOL


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

CONGRATS!!!

I am so glad that Hoppy will be coming to live with you!
Please keep us posted!
-Hilly


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Hoppy Update*

Blessed Greetings Pijie friends!

Just wanted to let you know that I have not obtained Hoppy as of yet.
It seems his foster mom is busy at the moment. I just received an e-mail from her stating such as well as that she would contact me later today.
I was relieved to hear from her as yesterday I wrote an e-mail as well as leaving a voice message on her phone and wondered why I had not heard back.

I think I may have to track down a friend to possibly take me to pick-up Hoppy as I'm not at all familiar with NYC. I've already made an appt. for him at the vet for this coming Fri....Coco will also get his band at that time.
I figured I'd get 2 birds cared for in 1 trip to the Avian specialist....I never use that awful expression about 'you know what 2 birds with 1 stone'  
Also, warm weather is on its way out which will limit my plan for introduction on neutral ground as well as having to keep Coco & Hoppy seperated in the unfortunate event that Hop will need medical treatment.

I'm going to start another thread with regard to how I'm attempting to prepare Coco for his new life-buddy and will look forward to some feedback.

I'm just praying this will all resolve soon and trying not to get to anxious about already cutting back on some hours from work Mon/Tues/and today to be available for Hop's arrival.
I'd appreciate just a couple of quick prayers about this situation. Thanks again, sooooo much Guys!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Christin, I'm sorry you're being "put off" again. Hope this situation can be resolved quickly for you.


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks Maggie!

I've contacted a friend whom can take me this evening to Queens, NY to get Hoppy!
I'm writing an e-mail to Laura now to tell her that this will be best and that she is welcome to come visit when things settle down for her.

I'm more of a 'yesterday' person rather than the 'tomorrow' type, so waiting is more frustrating than missing hours from work. I did keep myself busy tending to getting the rabbit barn prep'd for winter. I never, ever, waste a moment of precious time.....one never knows what tomorrow will bring!

I'll post an update later on tonight.

Thanks again for your encouragement!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good luck in bringing Hoppy home soon, and also with the vet visit scheduled. I hope it all works out and you are enjoying Hoppy tonight!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Home Sweet Home!*

Greetings Pijie Friends!

Hoppy and me are finally back home safe and sound.
Got back at around 11:30pm and got Hoppy settled in nice and cozy along with the rest of the gang whom were looking at me as if to say, "Where the heck have you been???"
Here are some pics.
We're all pooped...pardon the expression.
I couldn't go to sleep without letting you guys know the 'Hoppy' News!
I'll sleep well tonight.

Thanks for all the well wishes! I'll update with better pics and outcome of the vet visit.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ahhhh .. I'm so glad Hoppy is home with you! Thank you for the lovely pictures and for going above and beyond to get Hoppy home!

Bless you!

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*Coco & Hoppy Get Their Bands*

Greetings everyone!

Today at our 1st visit to the Good Doc, Dr. Diggle, Coco and Hoppy had their clip bands put on!

Coco and Hoppy seemed to like each other alot through the carrier doors at least. Hoppy's stool was negative, so we begin intro's tomorrow.
They're both are soooo sweet, I'm sure they'll fair well.

We think Hoppy is female....something about the crust at the top of Hoppy's beak. ??? Anyone know anything about that? Well, it won't take long to find out, right?

Here are some pics from the Vet visit....My hair was styled courtesy of Hoppy!
Hoppy also tried to do a hair-style on the Vet without success! LOL

Coco & Hoppy had an eventful day and now are resting cozy! I'm ready to finally get cozy too!

Blessings to All and to All a Blessed night!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! More great pictures and great news! I'm glad the birds are coming through with flying colors regarding their health!

The "crust" on the nose is the wattle (see, George, I learned and remembered  ). I don't think the wattle can be used to tell the sex of a pigeon, but as you posted, I'm sure it will soon be obvious as Coco and Hoppy get used to one another.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YESS!!! GREAT NEWS, Christin!!!

Thanks for the cute pictures! Everything is sounding just terrific!!

NOW, we will all breathe a sigh of relief and look forward to further adventurous updates as Coco and Hoppy get to know each other!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to all!!

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh, I am so happy for Hoppy and Coco-Mo. I loved the pictures  The good doc looks as if he enjoys life and his work.

Such a generous spirit you are, Christin. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. I hope Coco and Hoppy will have many wonderful adventures together.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I'm really glad to see Hoppy made it to you safely and is healthy and happy. I'm sure Coco will be enjoying her company for a long, long time! The pictures are adorable.


----------

